# Shipping my car to the UK fom Cyprus



## ptrstev4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi I'm looking to move back to the UK. I want to ship my 4x4 back I have just a few boxes that would fit in the back. It seems silly to pay the extra cost to ship them separately. Does anyone know a company in Cyprus or UK able to do this. 
Does it apply in the UK that like the rest of the European Union that I will be able to drive it for the 1st 6 month on Cypriot plates, Cypriot MOT, Cypriot road tax and my European insurance I only ask this in case I need to drive it back to Scotland from the port of entry, The car was originally imported from the UK less than 3 years ago and once back in the UK I want to register it ASAP.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We are thinking of shipping our car to Cyprus and we were informed that nothing can be packed in the car unless it is going in a container....not sure if the same rules apply from Cyprus to UK


----------



## ptrstev4 (Mar 19, 2013)

When I shipped the car from the UK nothing was to be put in the back of it so you are correct I have heard of people shipping their car back from Cyprus with boxes in the back & yes probably in a container which is expensive unless I can get someone to share.


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

You could give Andrews Shipping a call.. I've used them 3 times, part shipments and also shipping 2x cars.. They will tell you and advise you the cheapest way and what you can and can't do

Regards
Karolos


----------



## ptrstev4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Will give them a bell many thanks Karalos


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

WE used M&S shipping to move our car back, we were allowed to put some of our items in the back.
The trouble started when we tried to register in the UK, it cost 1400 euros to ship it to the UK, the Single Vehicle Approval test, registering, taxing, M.O.T and plates cost £1429.
The insurance due to it being imported was £800 last year which is a rip off as everything on my car is the same as the UK model, we had a prang when a car powered into the back of us, all parts were instantly available.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

5Stingray5 said:


> WE used M&S shipping to move our car back, we were allowed to put some of our items in the back.
> The trouble started when we tried to register in the UK, it cost 1400 euros to ship it to the UK, the Single Vehicle Approval test, registering, taxing, M.O.T and plates cost £1429.
> The insurance due to it being imported was £800 last year which is a rip off as everything on my car is the same as the UK model, we had a prang when a car powered into the back of us, all parts were instantly available.


And people say that Cyprus costs to import a car is illegal. Seems that UK is on the same track....

Anders


----------



## avarnava (Mar 20, 2012)

You can contact Shoham Cyprus Ltd. They can help you move it back to the UK.


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just make sure that it doesn't need a UK SVA (single vehicle approval test) it took two months to complete (Through a registered, experienced grey vehicle importers).
We wished that we'd never tried in the end.


----------

